# Cartography / Mapping



## Bournemouth

Hola, ¿alguién puede decirme que diferencia hay entre las palabras "cartography" y "mapping"?
Busco una traducción para "servidor de cartografía" (una base de datos de cartas electrónicas de navegación). No sé si es más correcto "cartography server" o "mapping server".

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## k-in-sc

Why not "map server"?


----------



## raulv04

Según la definición que encontré en Wikipedia, "cartography" y "mapping" son sinónimos:

"*Cartography* (in Greek _chartis_ = map and _graphein_ = write) is  the study and practice of making maps (also can  be called mapping)."

Puede estar abierto a discusión, por ejemplo, pero en términos de computación, "mapping server" puede ser algo muy diferente a un "cartography server". El primer término se puede interpretar como un servidor para mapear datos, direcciones hexadecimales, de hardware, etc...

Creo que lo correcto para lo que necesitas es "cartography server".

"Map server" es mucho mejor.


----------



## k-in-sc

To me "cartography" is the whole scientific field pertaining to the study of maps, map-making and map theory.
"Mapping" is the action or process of making a map.
Neither of those is really what you want. That's why I suggested just "map."
I'm glad to see raulv04 agrees.
Anyway, good luck!


----------



## fernandobn97007

En el contexto de navegación mapas son conocido por cartas náuticas, entonces sea-chart server


----------



## k-in-sc

Um, what?
I think we might be setting sail for parts unknown ...


----------



## fernandobn97007

ok, I think nautical chart server is better.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, you're right, they are nautical charts. Somehow I got the idea that they were going to be available online and that that was the "navegación." 
But why is it a server? Why is it not a database? Is this supposed to be the name of the physical server that houses the database?
I think more information would help ...


----------



## fernandobn97007

K-in-sc
I agree! You have a point on the database issue.


----------



## k-in-sc

I thought of something else: Is this thing supposed to create custom navigational charts? Is that why it's called "'de cartografía"'? 
Again, we need more information ...
It all seemed so simple at first!


----------



## fernandobn97007

I think "Cartografia" would be a generic term for maps of all sort including nautical charts. As I understood from Bournemouth post, there is a server which contains a Digital nautical chart database, that one could access, print, research, etc.


----------



## Bournemouth

fernandobn90007 is right. It's not just a database. It's an industrial computer which stores, manages and distributes elctronic navigational charts to other devices on board.

Anyway, thank you all!


----------



## k-in-sc

So, what are you going to say? Chart server?


----------

